# 8 months old and still nipping



## gary72 (Dec 7, 2009)

tried every thing ,looked in the puppy section on here but everything is for teething pups, looking for some new idea's


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

been there did that, the only thing that worked here, was when she would nip and I could not get her to stop, I would look at her and firmly say 'game over' walk in a different room and close the door. After a few times of this, she knew once I said game over, it was really game over! I have tried the redirecting with toys, that just made her nip harder! My pup was on opposite day everyday!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

nipping when? all the time? when its excited? is it getting plenty of exercise? mental stimulation? what have you tried to get it to stop nipping already?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog nipped me last night and he's 2.5 years old,







.



> Originally Posted By: gary-ctried every thing ,looked in the puppy section on here but everything is for teething pups, looking for some new idea's


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

some fosters came to me with nipping problems, mouthing is what I called it, so if you are experiencing something different. Soon as the teeth touched me, I would cross my arms, turn my back and stare up.....classic ignore. In a minute I would try again, if the mouthing continued I would leave the room and not even look at the dog. They will get it, but consistency is key.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

When Stark gets super excited he will get a bit mouthy, try to bite my arm, grab my gloves, etc.. usually it's when he is all excited outside and we are playing rough in the snow.

I just stop, walk in the opposite direction and ignore him.

You can also try redirecting to a tug toy, be involved with the "mouthing" but in a positive manner.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

Some people might consider this cruel, but if a dog accidentally sorta kinda bites my hand or nips, I "flick" them on the nose with my finger, or pinch their nose, and the game, treat, etc. is OVER. Dog mothers will "nip" their pups when they are too mouthy. Cat mothers do the same thing. This makes for polite dogs and cats later in life.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

unless you want your dog PTS you have to get the message across that this is totally unacceptable.I am not in the mood to start everyone screaming on here so I will just say this-get serious.People LOVE LOVE LOVE to sue and a dog bite is nearly impossible to win.
a two yr old biting? uh no.


----------



## Sawyer498 (Jul 6, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SuzyEunless you want your dog PTS you have to get the message across that this is totally unacceptable.I am not in the mood to start everyone screaming on here so I will just say this-get serious.People LOVE LOVE LOVE to sue and a dog bite is nearly impossible to win.
> a two yr old biting? uh no.


A bite and a nip are two totally different beasts entirely.

Both are unacceptable, but I don't think they will PTS a dog for a nip. A nip is the equivalent of a pinch.


----------



## Sawyer498 (Jul 6, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: gary-ctried every thing ,looked in the puppy section on here but everything is for teething pups, looking for some new idea's


From my experience with my 9 month GSD, if he starts to get nippy, he needs more exercise. After some running around the nips come much less frequent and you can actually pet him without being nipped. I'm still dealing with the nips too though so I know how annoying it is for you.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Dogs who are nipping and grabbing out and excitement, pushing to play, seeking a toy etc... these are not aggressive situations. The dog is not exhibiting aggression and does not aggress on people because of this.

My 8 month old puppy is a playful rounder and likes play biting as a form of fun.His grip is completely attenuated I don't mind that he gets a bit happy and pushy. This nipping and actually pretty good bam occassionally don't make him dangerous. In fact, over holiday my 76 year old mother played tug with him every evening. 

Somehow there is biting out of aggression and then there is the dog who is happy, playful, exhuberant and has not learned what is acceptable to their particular humans due to youth. 

If you don't want it, be sure you puppy is well played out with toys tossing and chasing, etc. They must exercise off extra energy through play. Tell the pup "no" when it bites, become very calm, quiet and take and put him away in his crate for a bit. He will learn that the "no" means you don't want it and that the fun will end for a bit. You have to do your part in helping the pup expend puppy energy every day though. Some dogs love to bite so maybe yours would like tugging games?


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

a nip is a bite to a seven yr old, ask my clients whose dog was ordered to be PTS.My dog was 80 lbs at 7 months and that is a large dog to most people.IMO the puppy biting should be ended long long before that. I find it impossible to bond with a dog who is biting (i.e. nipping)therefore the quicker it is halted the better.If you want to go the nice route than completely ignore the dog.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Ouch - they can hurt at that age!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Baron still will try to mouth sometimes when he is excited and you try to pet him on his hindquarters. he will spin around and make a chomping motion - he is not aggressive or mean when he does it and does not bite down (fortunately) and he is getting better. usually a loud "OW" or something like that is enough to get him to licking the aforementioned hand. 

Still a pain in the neck! He also did it once in the breed ring as a puppy - should have seen the judge (handler said that the judge was afraid of GSD's to begin with! Wasn't really funny but sort of!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

they can hurt at 4 months or so
but i don't think they're trying
to hurt us. it's a nip not a bite.



> Originally Posted By: codmasterOuch - they can hurt at that age!


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

Even if they are not trying to hurt us, they still need to know that it's not ok. First it's cute. Then, it feels funny. Next, it sort of hurts, but still cute. Then it hurts. Then it hurts more! Next, somebody's losin' a finger! 

Interesting info: A Timber wolf can bite with 1,500 lbs. of pressure per square inch. A German Shepherd Dog can bite with 750 lbs. of pressure per square inch.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

then they get bolder. I have another client whose dog eventually sent both parents to the hospital over the years. When the dog was young I warned them that they better quit making excuse for the dog nipping at them. At first it was playful but eventually the dog used it as a tool to get what it wanted. Then the dog just got plain snappy.Not with me, though, it never tested me but man that dog to this day has those people hostage.Funny thing that she never bit anyone else but their failure to stop the behavior just made them look like an easy target to her. She is 100% certain that no huge infraction will occur so she figures "why not?" just do NOT put your teeth on ME and we will get along just fine. It is funny how dogs WILL listen to who they know is serious and I don't care how young they are.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

I wonder if your dog needs more exercise?. Josie stopped nipping by the time she was 12 weeks old. She'll have a slip up every now and then, that is if i play tug with her and her teeth accidently scraped me but she knew she was wrong because her ears went immediately flat. We just stop the game and move onto something else. 

I would not want a 2 year old shepherd still biting, ouch! hope you can fix it soon!


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Buoyant DogSome people might consider this cruel, but if a dog accidentally sorta kinda bites my hand or nips, I "flick" them on the nose with my finger, or pinch their nose, and the game, treat, etc. is OVER. Dog mothers will "nip" their pups when they are too mouthy. Cat mothers do the same thing. This makes for polite dogs and cats later in life.


I just held Josie's bottom mouth down holding her tounge with my thumb ( Not hard). Told her NO BITE! she got the message pretty quick!. It'll be hard to do that to a 2 year old shepherd though! lol that's why you start when they're young. Also the high pitch OUCH! or OW really gets her attention too.


----------



## Sawyer498 (Jul 6, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SuzyEthen they get bolder. I have another client whose dog eventually sent both parents to the hospital over the years. When the dog was young I warned them that they better quit making excuse for the dog nipping at them. <span style="color: #FF0000">At first it was playful but eventually the dog used it as a tool to get what it wanted.</span> Then the dog just got plain snappy.Not with me, though, it never tested me but man that dog to this day has those people hostage.Funny thing that she never bit anyone else but their failure to stop the behavior just made them look like an easy target to her. She is 100% certain that no huge infraction will occur so she figures "why not?" just do NOT put your teeth on ME and we will get along just fine. It is funny how dogs WILL listen to who they know is serious and I don't care how young they are.


If they responded to the nipping by giving the dog what he wanted than they just reinforced the behavior. This is similar to giving a kid candy because he is throwing tantrums in the middle of the supermarket. What do you think the kid is going to do on the next visit?

If they are being held hostage by their own dog. It's probably too much dog for them. I could see this being a huge and dangerous problem. 

An 8 month old pup still exhibiting nipping behavior is still within the acceptable age range of this behavior. It's not fun by any means, and should definitely be redirected, but it's still not a bite. My pup actually BIT more when he was younger and didn't know how much pressure to use. That hurt WAY more than a nip. Should we PTS 4 month old pups because they bite?


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

no you stop it and I think 8 months old is way to old to be biting. I have had four dogs, work with dogs all day and I have successful halted all biting early on. I guess it depends on what you can put up with, I can't deal with it so it ends quick.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I don't consider my 8 month old who sometimes still can get rowdy with biting a bit as a big problem to me. He is a very non aggressive dog who is so incredibly social and loving of all especially children and is just of super temperament.

He can be rowdy but I love, love a rowdy dog. I didn't get him for kids to play with so he doesn't do that. I have good handle on him when we are out and about and have learned to keep dogs out of many situations if they are not yet prepared for that. 

My dogs "biting" is not PTS biting or reflection of instability. I do see it very much part of pupness yet. I don't encourage him to chomp on me or anything, but I don't find it shocking or upsetting or abnormal at this age considering his love of action.

I know I am abnormal though. An 8 month old is capable of beginning to get a good grasp on what you find acceptable if you are good at kind, consistent training and interaction with them.


----------



## Sawyer498 (Jul 6, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SuzyEno you stop it and I think 8 months old is way to old to be biting. I have had four dogs, work with dogs all day and I have successful halted all biting early on. I guess it depends on what you can put up with, <span style="color: #FF0000">I can't deal with it so it ends quick.</span>


So how is it exactly that you accomplish this? Crack a bat over a four month old pup's head? I'm not trying to be a smart a$$, but I would love for you to grace those of us who have pups who nip how you go about redirecting this unwanted behavior so quickly. 

I have been doing the whole redirecting to the toy bit and being consistent with it, but that hasn't completely wiped out the nipping (it did stop the biting). Maybe your method is one that actually works to get rid of the biting and nipping all together so you should share it. Looking back through all the posts, you tell the OP to get a hold of it (which is why he/she is here), but you haven't offered your methods of doing so.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't think you accomplish this by cracking a wooden baseball bat on a puppy's head. You communicate to them that you are serious. It's all about your body posture, your eye contact, and the tone of your voice. And, if needed, gentle but firm pressure like firmly gripping the nose, grasping their muzzle firmly, or Germanshepherds' technique of holding their tongue, etc. Develop a stern "keyword" like "no bite," then in the future, if needed, a voice correction is all that is needed. SuzyE stated, "It is funny how dogs WILL listen to who they know is serious," and that is truth. Look at yourself. Are you acting weak and unsure? Are you only half serious? Are you laughing and thinking how cute they look while you say "no"?? If you feel it is cruel to hold their nose or tongue, other people have offered alternatives like to suddenly leave, walk away and ignore them. I have told you what I do, and others have also offered good "non-cruel" alternatives, so have your pick! Hope this helps! Sincerely yours, Christina.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Sawyer498I have been doing the whole redirecting to the toy bit and being consistent with it, but that hasn't completely wiped out the nipping (it did stop the biting).


Some of it is age and they learn by you being consistent, and timing things appropriately. Some things just take awhile too, even when you are doing everything right.

When you redirect, how do time your correction and your praise? For example, as soon as the teeth make contact with human, do you say a subtle correction, like uh-uh, then put the toy and *immediately* praise?

If you don't have a toy, you can still do this - as soon as the teeth make contact, give a verbal correction (only needs to be in normal speaking tone, but firm), uh-uh, then immediately praise the dog once the teeth are removed (whether you or the dog does the removing)? The praise is actually the most important part because that marks the behaviour that you expect from the dog.

Sometimes, you can yelp, and that will teach the dog to at least have a soft mouth. As others have said, you can also end the game as soon as the teeth hit where they aren't supposed to. You don't have to end it for that long either to be effective.

You don't have to resort to more physical means. You don't have to hit or hold your dog, that only teaches them that your hands should sometimes be feared or can represent bad things happening to them at your hand, which you really don't want to teach your dog. More importantly, you don't have to.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

The positive reinforcement like Lisa mentioned above would probably also be a great idea. Perhaps another keyword like, "yes, easy" as they release. This way, the dog knows what is wrong and what is right. Good suggestions Lisa, thanks!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

dang Sawyer, you are really dramatic. My whole life is dogs-mine and other people. I am highly recognized in my community as someone who knows a thing or two about dogs. I have a very aggressive GSD that has wanted to bite someone her whole life but hasn't. why? because it isn't acceptable and I don't want to be in court. My last GSD was 80 lbs at 8 months, technically a puppy but no one would have believed that.
If your dog is "nipping" (ie BITING) you at 8 months it is because the dog thinks you are a joke-playmate type.I am a very fun owner but I am not the littermate and won't be treated as such. same with my client's dogs-I have had a few look at me with narrowed eyes and to that I say "test me" and guess what they decide not to. 
either put up with it or consult a trainer but if your dog is still doing this it is because he knows he can do what he wants. I pet sat a mouthy great dane once and I kept him on a leash, he was 3 times my size but I was able to stop it in two days.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

good post christina.


----------



## Sawyer498 (Jul 6, 2009)

Suzy- I'm not trying to be dramatic. I'm trying to get you to share your methods of stopping the nipping as you have mentioned that you nip this behavior at the bud. Obviously, if you have accomplished this you must know what you are doing.

After my last post two people made suggestions. Two VERY different suggestions. One suggested you hold the shepherds tongue the other suggested you don't ever hold the dog because of what association it could make with your hands. I would say these are clearly two very different approaches. I have seen people suggest that they flick the dog's nose or hold the muzzle among many other methods. 

My dog doesn't nip me that much anymore (unless he is extremely excited and I'm petting him) he does nip my other dog, which I have been getting on him about. 

You still haven't shared your methods though. You have only shared that you're a great dog owner, which I am not doubting, I would just love to hear what your methods are since you are held in such high regards...as you say. Everyone has their own methods. I want to hear yours. I'm here to learn, if I knew everything I wouldn't be here. You seem to really have a grasp on this behavior and I would love to learn from someone as confident with their approach as you are.


----------



## Sawyer498 (Jul 6, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Sawyer498I have been doing the whole redirecting to the toy bit and being consistent with it, but that hasn't completely wiped out the nipping (it did stop the biting).
> ...


Apparently, some think 8 months is far too old for the dog to be displaying this behavior even when you are doing everything right. I must be doing something wrong so I want to find out what it is.

I have been doing exactly what you mentioned in your post. This is how I got him to stop with the biting. Now every so often he will give a nip. I continue to do the same exact thing as I did when he bit. I would say the nipping has been slowly disappearing but if he is excited he will still nip. I thought this could still be due to his age and a low attention span (like a young child), but you learn something new everyday.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

As mentioned I got a very mouthy great dane under control on a leash and a choke chain.That was because it was a client's dog.Paige was an extreme biter. On a trainer's recommendation I cuffed her hard. End of biting. 
On most average dogs an extreme verbal warning in the right tone will end it. I work with dogs, new puppies all the time.ended a guy's biting problem for him in a ten min stop at his house the other day.I couldn't even take money from him, we laughed about it a lot later though. I told him next time I will send Paige over for $20, no puppy has ever bitten her and she has raised three for me so far.


----------



## Sawyer498 (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay, now we are getting somewhere. My other dog Chaucer only needed verbal warnings and he never bit after a couple of verbal corrections. This GSD is not listening to the verbal warnings and I do use a firm tone with him. Do you think I should keep a leash on him inside so if he gets mouthy during an excited stage I can give him a leash correction? What do you mean by cuffed?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have usually found being calm, serious in a way, firmly tell them no and make the excited behavior stop gets the message across eventually. You have to watch what is going on that leads to the behavior. If you avoid the lead up or situation that is causing it you will have less.

http://leerburg.com/playem.htm?name=flv/pupbite.flv


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

with the great dane, he was about 10 months and 160 lbs, I put a short leash on him and corrected him everytime he tried to mouth me. He got that real quick, I stopped in 2 days what they let go on for 10 months. dogs know they have no control when on a leash, no matter how big they are when you slip that leash on the dynamics change.
Paige also would get so crazy over her ball that she would get me with a tooth, not a bite but still it's BS.So I would drop the ball and go in saying "no teeth" they figure that one out real quick.
herding dogs will nip to kind of keep the herd in so to speak and get real excited but I don't have wool I have skin so keep your teeth off me.
I am not a dog trainer, however from owning a professional pet sitting Co for 7 yrs I have learned a lot about dogs and I am consulted for behavioral problems A LOT. My expereince with Paige was so intense that I have yet to meet a dog that couldn't be changed rather quickly. Paige is by far the hardest dog I ever met.99% of pet owners problems are:lack of exercise,lack of dicipline. I see a lot of people with dogs who are more assertive than they are.
a lot of people on here would be offended by my trainers being very stern with my dog, telling her to "shut-up" etc. I can just hear the people here freaking out because the trainer said "shut up." My dog could have killed these people and they knew it. They kept the mental upper hand on her-outpsyked her.
From my experience with them the number one thing I learned about dogs is-they do what you want when you mean it and they know when you don't mean it. That's why they stop dead in their tracks when I get a certain tone in my voice.All of them. Honestly when I have to see 15-20 different dogs in a day I do not have time for any BS.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Sawyer, this is your dog right?
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1315097

Going through a fear period maybe a little stressy? No one can really tell because we can't see him and I see you are seeing someone on the 30th. 

So what I would do is the least aversive things you can until then. 

What you want for all dogs is bite inhibition. Other dogs teach it really well, much better than we do. 

I have a dog who came to me as a foster puppy who could be pushed to a real bite (clamp, hold) in a matter of seconds. What I could have done was correct her each time she bit, which would have taught her not to get caught, instead I worked on HER inhibiting her bite, softening her mouth, and now, I watch how much she would love to bite, but she holds it. 

Granted, I had a pack of dogs teaching her, so that is how I accomplished it! 

I don't know, that's what I would do, particularly not trying different things that might put you back before your appointment.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Teething is when our dogs hunker down with something in their mouth and chew chew chew until it's destroyed because their new teeth are coming in and the chewing feels good.

What MOST of our pups do that is hard for us to work with is nip and bite (that hurts) but it's the WAY THEY PLAY and they just need to LEARN (that's why the owners need to learn to TEACH) a new way to play that isn't so painful for we thin skinned humans.

This issue is one most new GSD owner don't know about or how to deal with it. This is SO common we have an entire thread on ' Teaching Bite Inhibition' 

Keep in mind this is NOT our puppies trying to be Alpha. It's NOT about them being bad dogs. It's NOT about them failing to listen and respect you as a leader.

It IS about play. That's it. A bored energy filled puppy trying to play the ONLY way they know how. Well, the only way they know how until TAUGHT a new way.

Tons of exercise OUTSIDE THE HOUSE/YARD! So pack the pup into the car and go visiting and hiking. Dog classes! Tug toys and chuckit.


----------



## Sawyer498 (Jul 6, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANSawyer, this is your dog right?
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1315097
> 
> Going through a fear period maybe a little stressy? No one can really tell because we can't see him and I see you are seeing someone on the 30th.
> ...


Yes, that is my dog. I wouldn't say it's a fear period. He has always been on the alert with other dogs now it's with people too. He was socialized during the fear periods, in between the periods, and even now. I still take him everywhere with though it's becoming a bit cumbersome considering he has these outbreaks of barking/lunging when he sees a stranger. Again, from what I read I believe it is a low fear because the tail is not tucked into his legs. In fact, he is very confident about approaching the stranger. If I knew the person and could walk up to them Sawyer would stop barking the minute he was able to meet the person. This isn't a period though. I know if I don't get this under control it will become a habit. 

Yes, I am scheduled to meet with a behaviorist on the 30th. I have been trying to be aversive and ignoring the behavior, but the neighbors are starting to get a bit worried about the mean dog next door. 

I believe Sawyer has learned bite inhibition from my other dog and continues to do so. The other dog would yelp if Sawyer bit him too hard. I think this may have helped with the biting issue at the beginning. Now it's become more like nips. He will lick, lick, lick, nip, lick lick, nip. Like he can't help but get the nip in there. lol


----------



## Sawyer498 (Jul 6, 2009)

Er, just noticed an error in my post too late to edit but it was supposed to say, "I have been trying the least aversive things possible and just ignoring the behavior..."

My mistake.


----------



## Sawyer498 (Jul 6, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: SuzyEwith the great dane, he was about 10 months and 160 lbs, I put a short leash on him and corrected him everytime he tried to mouth me. He got that real quick, I stopped in 2 days what they let go on for 10 months. dogs know they have no control when on a leash, no matter how big they are when you slip that leash on the dynamics change.
> Paige also would get so crazy over her ball that she would get me with a tooth, not a bite but still it's BS.So I would drop the ball and go in saying "no teeth" they figure that one out real quick.
> herding dogs will nip to kind of keep the herd in so to speak and get real excited but I don't have wool I have skin so keep your teeth off me.
> I am not a dog trainer, however from owning a professional pet sitting Co for 7 yrs I have learned a lot about dogs and I am consulted for behavioral problems A LOT. My expereince with Paige was so intense that I have yet to meet a dog that couldn't be changed rather quickly. Paige is by far the hardest dog I ever met.99% of pet owners problems are:lack of exercise,lack of dicipline. I see a lot of people with dogs who are more assertive than they are.
> ...


Ok, so basically you follow the methods of the monks of Skete would you say? I know a guy who used their methods and had a very obedient shepherd. I haven't really gone that route with the leash corrections for every wrong behavior with my GSD. I wanted him to be a puppy first. I only gave a leash pop when walking and he started being wild on leash. The leash pops did get him to settle down when walking on leash. I never really popped him for the lunging and barking. I thought this wouldn't really solve the problem of his fear with strangers and quite possibly it may intensify it. Of course, I'm no expert and all that I know is from tons of research. I haven't ever put all these methods and ideas to the test. This is much a learning experience for me as it is for my dog. 

I don't hold your training methods against you. Like I said, everyone has their own, which they feel comfortable with and works for them. Everyone's dog is different. I respect you for sharing your methods despite what others may think of them. I just wanted to hear your methods from you because you say you had good results. 

Thanks again for sharing them.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Sawyer, I think that so far you have had good instincts, and in the long run, you will have a great dog with a great relationship to show for it. 

I hope that the new trainer has some new tools for you after seeing your pup in action. I hope that you'll let us know what happens!

It does sound though, that the behaviour is starting to phase out, though too slowly for your preference. It might not take much to get it phased out completely!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I would start working on some focus work. The nips are coming when the pup is overly excited or stimulated. I don't want to hurt my dogs excitement by over correcting errors they make when excited. So when I start seeing that in my young dogs I do things to bring the excitement level down. Some OB work. I do what I call puppy push ups, a series of sits, down, sit, down. Since your pup is excited you are going to get sloppy sits and downs but I can tell you they are usually fast, because they are burning off some of the excitment energy. My DeeDee gets excited and she will be 8 in June, she normally just air snaps her jaws but every once in a while she misjudges or I move and I get a good nip. I say Ouch DeeDee thanks alot and we continue to play or work.

I want my dogs to be fun and enthusiastic, I don't want a robot. My dogs are dogs and not perfect, they will make mistakes, they might nip me by accident.

Val


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

I am also very interested in this thread for some ideas.
Timber is 7 months old and still nippy. We have tried to turn and walk away, but he will nip you in the butt! 

With our trainers recommendation, we have left the leash on him so we can correct much faster, and it worked, until he chewed the leash in half







And that happened just as I turned my back to stir dinner









I have noticed that he is more likely to get mouthy on days were his exercise level is low. Rainy, cold, miserable weather days. 

But, that is still no excuse to get mouthy in my opinion, so would be very interested in some techniques.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

OMG Cesar did that-the big brat! It can be a drag but get your dog on a serious walking schedule. after awhile you will like it too. A dog friend helps a lot lot lot. One reason the last three dogs weren't so bitey is because Paige -the worst puppy biter ever-wouldn't have it.Nothing more annoying than a GSD pup that bites you but NOT the elder dog of the house grrrrrrrrrrrrrr cesar didn't dare mess with her


----------

